# L'Oreal Microdermabrasion



## rowantree (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried this? Did it work for you?

Also I'm getting LIP LINES.






What do I use for that? I have oily skin and the only thing I use is eye cream.

Thanks!


----------



## Californian (Sep 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Has anyone tried this? Did it work for you?
Also I'm getting LIP LINES.





What do I use for that? I have oily skin and the only thing I use is eye cream.

Thanks!

I found a *coupon* for Loreal microdermabrasion in case you want it... I have never had microdermabrasion of any sort so I cannot answer your question with any confidense. KittySkyFish has had good luck with a few micro products I think. Maybe she'll know?
tc Cali

&lt;TABLE style="BACKGROUND: url(images/dotbg.jpg) fixed no-repeat" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=480 bgColor=#cccccc border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=right&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=16&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD width=327&gt;





Act now! Download a coupon good for $3 off one *ReFinish Micro-Dermabrasion Kit* from Lâ€™OrÃ©al Paris. 

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

There's also a coupon for lipstick on the same website.


----------



## HarleyMom (Sep 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* Have you tried Epidermx microdermabrasion? Not sure about L'Oreal's ...but I DO know that Epiderm's is all natural and it's fabulous! I've seen the scars on my face from a car accident diminish amazingly ...and a scar from surgery ...well that's flattened out too! Good for any skin type also! 
I can send samples if anyone is interested. Just let me know.

*I would love to try it! At my age I'll try anything



*


----------



## rowantree (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks, Cali! I did try to download the coupon before, but for some reason, my computer never allows me to do that. I am going to try the Epidermx sample but it's twice the cost of the L'Oreal stuff. I'd love to get rid of my brown spots &amp; if the Epidermx works (nothing else that's over the counter has) then it would be so worth it!


----------



## Californian (Sep 10, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* I think you'll be happy with the results of the Epidermx ...no it won't be an overnight sensation because it takes time to minimize those things. However you will see some difference along with feeling a difference in your skin. I know it's pricey ..but I feel like you get what you pay for ...cheap stuff ...is just that CHEAP! You can go to www.epiderm.net and look at the pix there of results others have had. They also have a forum if you have any questions. I'm all for aging NON-gracefully ...I plan on going kicking and screaming all the way and so far at 48 years young, I'm not doin' too bad a job at it! *camellia oil sample with Epidermx-- * *Do you use this camellia oil, Naturally?* *Can't you just use your own moisturizer with Epidermx?*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 10, 2004)

*Hi rowantree! I'm a regular exfoliator and two products have worked well for me: *

*philosophy's The Microdelivery Peel **http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=91493&amp;catid=33841&amp;trx=PLST-0-SRCH&amp;trxp1=33841&amp;trxp2=91493&amp;trxp3=1&amp;trxp4=0&amp;btrx= BUY-PLST-0-SRCH*

*and enhanceme's A Peel of Dreams.*

*http://www.enhanceme.com/products_peel.htm*

*Both are nearly identical in texture and ingredients, fyi. Each are a two-step scrubbing system that lifts off a considerable amount of dead skin through fine crystal and vitamin c. After about four sessions (a week apart each minimum time) your skin should look brighter and clearer, and will feel much smoother. It also does a good job of diminishing skin discolorations due to redness from acne scarring and mild hyperpigmentation (over a series of uses). I've been using the philosophy product since the beginning of the year and after a few months I needed to cut back on the frequency to once every other week because my skin was cleaned up enough to just need maintenance level usage. *

*One big caution:* * if you plan on regularly exfoliating your skin though systems such as this or with retinol, lactic or glycolic acid methods, you MUST use adequate sun protection daily on your face. Usage of these products will increase your skin's sensitivity to UV/IR rays.* *I don't have oily skin, but Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion SPF 30 is good (**http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=79531&amp;catid=10401&amp;trx=PLST-0-SRCH&amp;trxp1=10401&amp;trxp2=79531&amp;trxp3=1&amp;trxp4=0&amp;btrx= BUY-PLST-0-SRCH**), as well as Olay Complete Defense Daily UV Moisturizer SPF 30 )**http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=89628&amp;catid=21503&amp;trx=PLST-0-SRCH&amp;trxp1=21503&amp;trxp2=89628&amp;trxp3=1&amp;trxp4=0&amp;btrx= BUY-PLST-0-SRCH**). *

*Regular usage of sunblock will also help fade brown spots on the face*.





Originally Posted by *rowantree* Has anyone tried this? Did it work for you?
Also I'm getting LIP LINES.





What do I use for that? I have oily skin and the only thing I use is eye cream.

Thanks!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 10, 2004)

*I forgot to address your question about lip lines. I use my regular eye cream around my lip area before bedtime. This does seem to help and it is just as beneficial as those specific lip area products, so why buy stuff that's redundant?



If you smoke, here's another reason to stop. The constant puckering doesn't do any favors for lips. It also helps to always use sun protection on the lip area if you're going to be outside for any length of time. *

* 

 *

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Has anyone tried this? Did it work for you?
Also I'm getting LIP LINES.





What do I use for that? I have oily skin and the only thing I use is eye cream.

Thanks!


----------



## rowantree (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, KittySkyFish! I used Philosophy's microdermabrasion scrub, I think it's called "The Present"? Didn't much care for it, didn't see any real improvement. I had also tried their powder foundation and after trying these 2 products, I'm not a real big Philosophy fan at this point.

Will definitely be using my eye cream for the lip lines! Thanks!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Rowantree! The Present is a completely different product. The one I recommended was originally called The Great One, now called The Microdelivery Peel. Maybe you're thinking of The Greatest Love, which is an oily scrub? Or The Great Awakening, which is an activated gel-type of exfoliant. Their names are really interesting, to say the least!

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks for all the info, KittySkyFish! I used Philosophy's microdermabrasion scrub, I think it's called "The Present"? Didn't much care for it, didn't see any real improvement. I had also tried their powder foundation and after trying these 2 products, I'm not a real big Philosophy fan at this point. 
Will definitely be using my eye cream for the lip lines! Thanks!


----------



## rowantree (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL! The names are really confusing at Philosophy! The scrub I used was a sugar microdermabrasion scrub and it didn't do anything for me at all. It tasted good though!





I have read that Neutrogena has come out or is coming out with a microdermabrasion scrub that is supposed to really work. I can't remember what magazine I read about it in (I think it was Glamour but not sure), but they claimed that they received the same results as regular microdermabrasion! They didn't include L'Oreal's new product in their reviews...

Not sure I really want to try Philosophy again, only because they're so expensive, but I think I'll visit their website &amp; check it out anyway.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah-ha! You had the Greatest Love! I had that one too. Sugary and oily, and the scrub deteriorated before I used it all up. Wouldn't recommend it either. But yeah, it did taste good!

Here's the product from Neutrogena:





http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...Y-PLST-0-BRAND

It sounds good, but I recommend you try doing a simple Aspirin Mask at home before spending $25 on a drugstore exfoliant.

*Aspirin Mask*

Put 10-12 generic aspirin in a shotglass in a small bowl or cup and put about a teaspoon of water on them; enough to absorb into the aspirin without any runniness. Let them soak for a few minutes until the water has absorbed into the aspirin, making a crumbly, coarse paste. You can move the aspirin around to help facilitate the absorption.

Add at least a tablespoon of plain, non-flavored regular yogurt* to the softened aspirin and blend together. 

Apply to clean skin and let sit for 10 minutes. 

Gently massage in the mask for about 30 seconds then rinse with tepid water. Follow with a toner and moisturizer.

I'd recommend this mask 1x -2x per week to keep pores clean and skin smooth! 

*I've seen many recipies for the Aspirin Mask, some including aloe and other honey or just water, but I found yogurt to be the best because it seems to keep the mask from becoming too drying, it adds some weight to it so it won't crumble off the skin and it enhances the exfoliation process with lactic acid.

Any generic aspirin works fine. I've used brands from Target, Walmart, Walgreens and they're all the same. The ones I use have a micro-coating made of corn starch and are white. The coating dissolves pretty quickly and won't have an effect on the mask. Don't get the ENTERIC coated aspirin because water won't break down the coating.






Originally Posted by *rowantree* LOL! The names are really confusing at Philosophy! The scrub I used was a sugar microdermabrasion scrub and it didn't do anything for me at all. It tasted good though!




I have read that Neutrogena has come out or is coming out with a microdermabrasion scrub that is supposed to really work. I can't remember what magazine I read about it in (I think it was Glamour but not sure), but they claimed that they received the same results as regular microdermabrasion! They didn't include L'Oreal's new product in their reviews...

Not sure I really want to try Philosophy again, only because they're so expensive, but I think I'll visit their website &amp; check it out anyway.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 14, 2004)

I've read other posts about the aspirin mask &amp; wanted to try it, thanks for the recipe! Figures I just got back from the grocery store &amp; only have tylenol here.





I wanted to try either the L'Oreal or the Neutrogena or the Epidermx because I'm hoping that one of them will help with my brown spots. I tried Avon's lightening cream (didn't do a thing). I read Proactiv's lightening lotion was highly recommended so I bought it and that didn't do anything either. Most of my spots look like freckles, so I just don't know what to try anymore. I don't have the $ for anything professional.

ooohhhh, I'm trying to fight the aging process but my skin doesn't want to cooperate! Maybe that Epidermx sample will lighten those babies up...


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, tylenol won't quite cut it...lol!

Are you using any sunblock right now?

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I've read other posts about the aspirin mask &amp; wanted to try it, thanks for the recipe! Figures I just got back from the grocery store &amp; only have tylenol here.




I wanted to try either the L'Oreal or the Neutrogena or the Epidermx because I'm hoping that one of them will help with my brown spots. I tried Avon's lightening cream (didn't do a thing). I read Proactiv's lightening lotion was highly recommended so I bought it and that didn't do anything either. Most of my spots look like freckles, so I just don't know what to try anymore. I don't have the $ for anything professional.

ooohhhh, I'm trying to fight the aging process but my skin doesn't want to cooperate! Maybe that Epidermx sample will lighten those babies up...


----------



## rowantree (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm shrinking away from replying, KittySkyFish. That's because I don't use sunblock, I just rely on my SPF foundation. There's no excuse, really, because I have sunblock, I just don't use it. My skin gets really oily and foundation slips right off if I use anything other than eye cream.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you very much for sending me the samples! I tried it last night and I have to admit, I didn't think it would really work. I use a scrub every morning...so I was SHOCKED to see all that YUCK peeling off my skin! And I have to admit, I believe I know what people talk about now when they say a product "brightens" their skin, because I've now discovered that my skin isn't as dark as I thought! I definitely noticed my skin was lighter in color, although I still have my freckley brown spots. I also noticed the pores on my skin improved and my skin felt so slicky smooth! But not oily in any way, which really impressed me. I'm anxious to do another treatment! Thank you!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 15, 2004)

OH my! Please don't feel you need to shrink because you admit to not using sunblock. You have valid reasons for not liking how it feels on your skin. But since the freckling is caused by sun exposure and will be exacerbated with exfoliating anti-aging treatments, what we need to do is find a way to give you the sun protection your skin needs and keep you happy and as grease-free as possible.





Some directions I'm thinking:

Would you consider using a powder foundation? There are a few out there that have high SPF. Jane Iredale makes a compact mineral foundation that gives great coverage and has a physical sunblock of SPF 17. It's very matte and has nice oil absorbancy properties. Shiseido also makes a compact powder foundation SPF 34, which is nice.

http://www.shiseido.co.jp/e/suncare_us/html/makeup1.htm

Neutrogena makes Healthy Defense Protective Powder, SPF 30, which would be great for mid-day touchups. Sunblock does break down after a while on the face, and this would be a great way to refresh the protection while refreshing your makeup!





If you really want to wear a liquid foundation, Shiseido makes an AWSOME liquid foundation - you'll see it in the link above. The coverage is very nice, it has a budge-proof texture and it's an SPF 42! I have this and wear it when I go to theme parks. I also did a write-up about it in the review center here. Pair this with the Neutrogena Defense Powder and you'll be really set!

Speaking of Neutrogena, they make a Dry-Touch sunblock in SPF 30 and 45 which is VERY lightweight. I used it last year when I went snorkeling in the USVI and it's much lighter than normal facial sunscreens. It blends down to a matte finish, which is nice for oilier skintypes.

I hope this helps, some!!

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I'm shrinking away from replying, KittySkyFish. That's because I don't use sunblock, I just rely on my SPF foundation. There's no excuse, really, because I have sunblock, I just don't use it. My skin gets really oily and foundation slips right off if I use anything other than eye cream.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of the information! I do use the Neutrogena Healthy Defense powder with their foundation. Shiseido is out of my price range but sounds wonderful! I'm wondering what you said about the freckling being exacerbated by the exfoliating? I've only used the Epidermx three times since Sept. 15th and I have noticed a big difference. I cannot say this about any other product I have used and I have tried a lot of things (although nothing really expensive).

$52.90 for the Epidermx (includes shipping) is really way too expensive for me, but when you've used a product only 3 times in 5 days and see a remarkable difference in your skin, how can you not buy it? The Derma Butter is fantastic. I don't like moisturizers but this stuff is amazing. Using a tiny, tiny amount, it spreads across my face like water and then melts in, leaving my face feeling great and unshiny.

I've tried Philosophy's and Maybelline's powder foundations in the past and found that while Maybelline's is better, both end up caking under my eyes &amp; making me look haggy. I love the ease of using the powder foundation but even though I apply eye cream to the undereye area, I still end up with the powder making me look older than I already am!


----------



## rowantree (Sep 21, 2004)

Peel vs microdermabrasion! What is the difference? There's L'Oreal microdermabrasion and Neutrogena's facial peel. Both are too new, there aren't any reviews on the Neutrogena product yet and there are only 3 reviews on the L'Oreal one. I still love the Epidermx, just looking for something cheaper.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi rowantree! I'm sorry it took so long to get back to your questions - today was my 1st day back in my Photo II class! Anyhoo - a peel is caused by an acidic compound applied to the skin, causing a chemical lifting of dead skin cells. The potency depends on the type of acid used and the percentage included in the product. Some even behave differently than others. www.makeupartistschoice.com gives some helpful side-by-side information about each type of common skincare acid. http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/whichpeel.htm This is pulled from makeupartistschoice's website: &lt;TABLE borderColor=#009900 width="100%" border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Lactic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Derived from milk, milder than glycolic acid, and typically better for working on hyperpigmentation problems. Our formulation contains licorice extract, an effective skin lightening additive. Appropriate for dry skin.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Glycolic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*A good all-around acid for normal-oily skin types to exfoliate the skin. More harsh than lactic acids.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Beta Hydroxy Acids, Salicylic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Oil soluble, thus making these acids perfect for oily/acne skin that needs deep pore cleansing and loosening of blackheads. Use this as a "first-step" when using alpha hydroxy acid peels to remove all oils from the skin, or use along 3/4 times per week for oil/blackhead control.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Trichloreacetic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Deeper peeling class of acids used for acne, lines, wrinkles, hyperpigmentation, scarring. Longer lasting results, more intensive.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*See specifics below*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*See specifics below*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt; Microdermabrasion is primarily a physical exfoliant using fine crystals to remove dead skin cells. Some kits include little gadgets to buff your skin! Spas use machines to sandblast your skin with those crystals. I have used both types of exfoliating methods and for me, it's just a matter of preference since they both work well. My favorite microdermabrasion kit that I've used is from Philosophy (The Microdelivery Peel). The aspirin mask recipe that I gave you contains Lactic Acid and Salicylic Acid - which by the way I need to revise that recipe!! I did it last week after not doing it for a few months and I guess my memory slipped a bit. I also found that you don't need to add water to dissolve the aspirin. Just let them soak for about 5-10 minutes in the yogurt and they'll dissolve fine. *12 or more plain aspirin* *1 slightly rounded measuring teaspoon of plain yogurt* Mix the two ingredients in a small glass or bowl and let sit for 5+ minutes. You can then mix them around with a spoon to break them down faster. Apply the mixture to clean, dry skin and let sit for 10 minutes. Then gently massage the mask into your skin then rinse. That's it - I just make a mask right now for myself so I'm lookin' at it!

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Peel vs microdermabrasion! What is the difference? There's L'Oreal microdermabrasion and Neutrogena's facial peel. Both are too new, there aren't any reviews on the Neutrogena product yet and there are only 3 reviews on the L'Oreal one. I still love the Epidermx, just looking for something cheaper.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, KittySkyFish, I am just blown away. All of the information you just gave me (and btw, don't apologize, I just posted the question today) has really informed me! The claim for Neutrogena is that the formula is proven to deliver results equal to a 20% glycolic peel. Now I'm reading your post &amp; am wondering if a glycolic peel would work for me. I am looking to get rid of the spots, as well as the large pores &amp; blackheads. I did write down your aspirin mask recipe so I have it as a reminder to go buy aspirin &amp; plain yogurt! Thank you so much for all of your advice and info!


----------



## Californian (Sep 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Hi rowantree! I'm sorry it took so long to get back to your questions - today was my 1st day back in my Photo II class!
Anyhoo - a peel is caused by an acidic compound applied to the skin, causing a chemical lifting of dead skin cells. The potency depends on the type of acid used and the percentage included in the product. Some even behave differently than others. www.makeupartistschoice.com gives some helpful side-by-side information about each type of common skincare acid.

http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/whichpeel.htm

This is pulled from makeupartistschoice's website:

&lt;TABLE borderColor=#009900 width="100%" border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Lactic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Derived from milk, milder than glycolic acid, and typically better for working on hyperpigmentation problems. Our formulation contains licorice extract, an effective skin lightening additive. Appropriate for dry skin.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Glycolic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*A good all-around acid for normal-oily skin types to exfoliate the skin. More harsh than lactic acids.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Beta Hydroxy Acids, Salicylic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Oil soluble, thus making these acids perfect for oily/acne skin that needs deep pore cleansing and loosening of blackheads. Use this as a "first-step" when using alpha hydroxy acid peels to remove all oils from the skin, or use along 3/4 times per week for oil/blackhead control.*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*Trichloreacetic Acid*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*Deeper peeling class of acids used for acne, lines, wrinkles, hyperpigmentation, scarring. Longer lasting results, *

more intensive.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="38%"&gt;*See specifics below*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD align=middle width="62%"&gt;*See specifics below*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Microdermabrasion is primarily a physical exfoliant using fine crystals to remove dead skin cells. Some kits include little gadgets to buff your skin! Spas use machines to sandblast your skin with those crystals.

I have used both types of exfoliating methods and for me, it's just a matter of preference since they both work well. My favorite microdermabrasion kit that I've used is from Philosophy (The Microdelivery Peel). The aspirin mask recipe that I gave you contains Lactic Acid and Salicylic Acid - which by the way I need to revise that recipe!! I did it last week after not doing it for a few months and I guess my memory slipped a bit. I also found that you don't need to add water to dissolve the aspirin. Just let them soak for about 5-10 minutes in the yogurt and they'll dissolve fine.

*12 or more plain aspirin*

*1 slightly rounded measuring teaspoon of plain yogurt*

Mix the two ingredients in a small glass or bowl and let sit for 5+ minutes. You can then mix them around with a spoon to break them down faster. Apply the mixture to clean, dry skin and let sit for 10 minutes. Then gently massage the mask into your skin then rinse.

That's it - I just make a mask right now for myself so I'm lookin' at it!

Hey Kitty, I got a sample of epidermx from Naturally and ITA with Rowantree. It is pretty damn effective ... very impressively so! It made my skin softer than ever and made a few old red marks disappear and that was only after one use.So my question is this: Does an aspirin mask do the same thing? There is no way I can afford Epidermx either. I think it's pretty amazing stuff. I am going to submit a review on it after I am done with my sample. It doesn't feel that great on your skin while you are massaging it (feels like taking an eraser and going back and forth!) Anyway... is this (microdermabrasion) the same kind of thing that can be accomplished by an aspirin mask? Thought maybe you'd know.

I also love the derma butter. I'm with Rowantree. But I need a cheaper alternative.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Cali, I have used my sample 4 times now and you would not believe the difference in my skin. I've got enough left to do my face one more time






I should have taken before &amp; after pics, the difference is that noticeable. I don't think the aspirin mask will do the same thing as Epidermx, but I'm willing to try the Neutrogena facial peel over the L'Oreal microdermabrasion, simply because the facial peel would be easier - LOL! I have tried doing a review here on Epidermx but the brand isn't listed. I'm interested in reading what Kitty has to say about a cheaper alternative, she really knows her stuff!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 22, 2004)

Before I go further, I had to say I reviewed the Epidermx website and found the information there to be slanted and sometimes laughable. Here's one of their best:

As the compound [cream containing corundum crystals - _K.S_.] is massaged into moist skin these molecules vibrate and create a magnetic state, thus flattening wrinkles.

Hmmm! Well, _that's_ interesting...





From the testimonials I read here, I do believe this product works very well. If it works for you guys, then it works!



But I'm not convinced this is the unique miracle of the microdermabrasion age. There are a lot of products out there that will exfoliate the skin using ultra-refined particles. But I think a lot of those other brands are, ounce per ounce, in the same price category as Epidermx. It's $44 for 2.1 oz, and one from the drugstore that I like called A Peel of Dreams is $19 for 1oz of base exfoliation paste and 1oz of activating gel. Since the gel is not the exfoliant, I would have to look at buying two to get the same volume of scrubbing product as in Epidermx. But the L'Oreal product contains 2 oz of scrub for $24 - this may be a good place to try something cheaper! 

What is the texture of the Epidermx? A Peel of Dreams and my fav. from Philosophy are VERY thick, orange pastes. Lots o' grit. Also, both of these contain lactic acid in the activating gel, so you're getting a double treatment with an AHA in the end. Just a thought.





The aspirin mask is a milder AHA mask. Oh, I have to tell you guys that last night I left the mask on for almost 30 minutes! I was on the computer surfing here, then my husband called and I kept putting off rinsing the mask off. When I finally got to rinsing it, my skin was very soft with minimal redness. Any blotchiness went away by the time I went to bed and this morning my skin looks beautiful! This is not as effective as any of the scrubs we're talking about, but I would recommend this to anyone who finds microdermabrasion scrubs to be too harsh for their skin. 

BTW: Cali, you might want to try the aspirin mask before buying the Neutrogena. I think the Neutrogena Peel would be a souped-up version of the aspirin mask. 

Originally Posted by *Californian* Hey Kitty, I got a sample of epidermx from Naturally and ITA with Rowantree. It is pretty damn effective ... very impressively so! It made my skin softer than ever and made a few old red marks disappear and that was only after one use.So my question is this: Does an aspirin mask do the same thing? There is no way I can afford Epidermx either. I think it's pretty amazing stuff. I am going to submit a review on it after I am done with my sample. It doesn't feel that great on your skin while you are massaging it (feels like taking an eraser and going back and forth!) Anyway... is this (microdermabrasion) the same kind of thing that can be accomplished by an aspirin mask? Thought maybe you'd know.

I also love the derma butter. I'm with Rowantree. But I need a cheaper alternative.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Kitty! You have helped me make a decision to try the L'Oreal and instead of spending $25 on the Neutrogena peel, just using the aspirin mask. So just to make it more confusing, what do you think about Avon's 2 step peel?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL! You're killing me!! j/k, of course.

I read the product description and it's a 10% glycolic acid solution, applied in pad form, paired with pads of neutralizing solution. Technically this will work fine, but for $32 it's a waste of money. I've used DDF's Glycolic Toner 10% and it'll do the same exfoliation, plus it'll help you curb oiliness. It's $28 for 8.45 oz! http://www.ddfskincare.com/Pages/pro...x?productId=71

*DDF Glycolic Toner 10%* 

&lt;!-- Product description. --&gt;DDF Glycolic Toner 10% is good for normal to oily skin. Highly effective at removing excess oil and residue while depositing ultra pure grade Glycolic to help refresh and soften skin. Accelerates skin cell turnover rate. 8.45 oz. $28

&lt;!-- Product benefits. --&gt;To clarify and tone. 

&lt;LI&gt;Degreases the skin.






Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks for the info, Kitty! You have helped me make a decision to try the L'Oreal and instead of spending $25 on the Neutrogena peel, just using the aspirin mask. So just to make it more confusing, what do you think about Avon's 2 step peel?


----------



## Californian (Sep 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Hi Cali, I have used my sample 4 times now and you would not believe the difference in my skin. I've got enough left to do my face one more time



I should have taken before &amp; after pics, the difference is that noticeable. I don't think the aspirin mask will do the same thing as Epidermx, but I'm willing to try the Neutrogena facial peel over the L'Oreal microdermabrasion, simply because the facial peel would be easier - LOL! I have tried doing a review here on Epidermx but the brand isn't listed. I'm interested in reading what Kitty has to say about a cheaper alternative, she really knows her stuff!

Dearest Tree,I will enter epidermx right now. All you have to do is go to the review page and click the button for a new entry since it is not yet listed.

Anyway.... let's see what the Kitten says! Meow!

Yeah... that Epidermx is some FANTASTIC stuff- even it it is tedious sitting there rubbing the &amp;*#&amp;@** out of your face. Did you happen to use it on the eye area too? I wonder if the in-store stuff is comparable. I have the camila oil too and it's like silk! I love the stuff. Wait till I start actually making some money and I might just buy some stock in this company. Sigh...


----------



## Californian (Sep 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Before I go further, I had to say I reviewed the Epidermx website and found the information there to be slanted and sometimes laughable. Here's one of their best:
As the compound [cream containing corundum crystals - _K.S_.] is massaged into moist skin these molecules vibrate and create a magnetic state, thus flattening wrinkles.

Hmmm! Well, _that's_ interesting...





From the testimonials I read here, I do believe this product works very well. If it works for you guys, then it works!



But I'm not convinced this is the unique miracle of the microdermabrasion age. There are a lot of products out there that will exfoliate the skin using ultra-refined particles. But I think a lot of those other brands are, ounce per ounce, in the same price category as Epidermx. It's $44 for 2.1 oz, and one from the drugstore that I like called A Peel of Dreams is $19 for 1oz of base exfoliation paste and 1oz of activating gel. Since the gel is not the exfoliant, I would have to look at buying two to get the same volume of scrubbing product as in Epidermx. But the L'Oreal product contains 2 oz of scrub for $24 - this may be a good place to try something cheaper! 

What is the texture of the Epidermx? A Peel of Dreams and my fav. from Philosophy are VERY thick, orange pastes. Lots o' grit. Also, both of these contain lactic acid in the activating gel, so you're getting a double treatment with an AHA in the end. Just a thought.





The aspirin mask is a milder AHA mask. Oh, I have to tell you guys that last night I left the mask on for almost 30 minutes! I was on the computer surfing here, then my husband called and I kept putting off rinsing the mask off. When I finally got to rinsing it, my skin was very soft with minimal redness. Any blotchiness went away by the time I went to bed and this morning my skin looks beautiful! This is not as effective as any of the scrubs we're talking about, but I would recommend this to anyone who finds microdermabrasion scrubs to be too harsh for their skin. 

BTW: Cali, you might want to try the aspirin mask before buying the Neutrogena. I think the Neutrogena Peel would be a souped-up version of the aspirin mask. 

... Will do! I am interested in A Peel of Dreams. I bid on it and lost so I'll just scoot my buns to the drugstore instead.

Anyway, the Epidermx site turned me off too- it feels entirely too infomercial-ish and I was not buying it. Then Naturally came along and said she had samples, and I was curious since some of the b4/after pics I've seen are very impressive. Anyway... the product is REALLy kick-arse. But since I have NOT done the rounds yet (ie checking over drugstore microderm kits) I need to do that next to compare them.

The Epidermx texture ... it feels and looks just like a white skin lotion, but with TONS of very fine granules that are rough in texture like the rough side of a nail file! It feels like you are "erasing" your skin a bit, but it's nothing to scream, drop, tuck and roll about.

Anyway, Epidermx is far too expensive and that's why comparisons are needed. I had some old red marks/scars on my skin from pimples gone bad and they were gone with one use. So I can't wait to see what's next!

*This is what happens if you use microdermabrasion too much:*





ewwwww! Darn that's disgusting!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 22, 2004)

It sure is, naturally!



Since this is in the same price range as other products out there, this might be a good choice for anyone wanting more selective ingredients in their skin care.

_*What are the ingredients in Epidermx*&lt;SUB&gt;&lt;TT&gt;*TM*&lt;/TT&gt;&lt;/SUB&gt; microdermabrasion pro-treatment*??*_Purified aqueous extract of: Matricaria Rucutita (Chamomile Flowers), Sambucus Canadensis (Elder Flower), Rosa Canina (Rose Hips), Equiseteum Arvense (Spring Horsetail Grass), and Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera), medical grade Aluminum Oxide â€“ Corundum Crystal), Behentrimonium Methylsulfate (derived from Canola oil), Stearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Acohol, Glycol Stearate (all natural plant sources), Rosa aff. Rubligiaosa (Rose Hip Seed Oil), Carthamus Tinctorus (Safflower Oil), Vitis Vinifera (Grapeseed Oil), Mangifera Indica (Mango Butter), Essential oils of : Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit), Lavendula Augustifolia (Lavender), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Octanoic Acid/Serenoa Repens (Saw Palmetto), Xanthan Gum, Hydroxymethylglycinate.

http://www.epiderm.net/pages/products/micro.html

Originally Posted by *naturally* I know the Epidermx is natural ..no fillers, no chemicals ...all natural ..even the Derma Butter and Camellia Oil is natural. I can't speak for the others as I don't know their ingredients and often they use fillers and so forth. As for the peels, I think they are made from Glycolic Acid ...not sure if it's natural or synthetic ...don't know. 
The Epidermx is pricey ..I so totally understand...however a jar will last quite some time if all you use it for is the microdermabrasion. I'm thinking at least a month if not more ..remember it doesn't take much.

I think there is a comparison on Epiderm's site with their product and others ...not sure I can check (well ..anyone can actually). Also ..with the Epidermx I do offer Free Shipping to return customers.

Okay ...offline for now ..time to return home after a long week away.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 23, 2004)

Only microdermabrasion kit I've tried so far is "Dermanew"... It's pricey - but i got it at a trade show for a good deal... I've now got my mother ADDICTED ( I mean BAD too - she does it everyday!) and a few other people too. They use crystals that are the "hardest mineral next to diamonds" and the applicator 'bounces' the crystals against your skin instead of rubbing - (which can lead to microscopic tears....) I have the acne kit... my mom has the regular facial kit. Seems to work really well - they say 5 home treatmens equal the results of one professional treatment by a dermo. - I would have to say I agree... you definitly see the results. If you'd like, you can check it out at www.dermanew.com

Sometimes they have the kits on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, I'm curious! How does the applicator bounce the crystals? TIA!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Only microdermabrasion kit I've tried so far is "Dermanew"... It's pricey - but i got it at a trade show for a good deal... I've now got my mother ADDICTED ( I mean BAD too - she does it everyday!) and a few other people too. They use crystals that are the "hardest mineral next to diamonds" and the applicator 'bounces' the crystals against your skin instead of rubbing - (which can lead to microscopic tears....) I have the acne kit... my mom has the regular facial kit. Seems to work really well - they say 5 home treatmens equal the results of one professional treatment by a dermo. - I would have to say I agree... you definitly see the results. If you'd like, you can check it out at www.dermanew.com
Sometimes they have the kits on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 23, 2004)

The sponge on the applicator doesn't spin... it vibrates at really high speeds... and you just make slow circles on your skin. It's wierd... at the trade show... the girl from Dermanew did a demo on me (which sold me right there! lol) she didn't even move it around... just let it vibrate - and there STILL was a big difference! 



(She did the back of one of my hands and made me compare it to the other)


----------



## KittySkyfish (Sep 23, 2004)

*OMG!!! You mean I can take my Philosophy Microdermabrasion kit and apply it with my Hitachi Magic Wand???*





*NYAngel, you KNOW I'm just joking!!! Actually, that sound really interesting. The price isn't off the wall, either. M'think's it may be on my Christmas wish list...



*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* The sponge on the applicator doesn't spin... it vibrates at really high speeds... and you just make slow circles on your skin. It's wierd... at the trade show... the girl from Dermanew did a demo on me (which sold me right there! lol) she didn't even move it around... just let it vibrate - and there STILL was a big difference! 


(She did the back of one of my hands and made me compare it to the other)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 23, 2004)

Yup! lol

"Double your pleasure - double your fun!" 

 LOL


----------



## rowantree (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow so many ingredients &amp; products &amp; it has really gotten confusing for me! I do love the Epidermx, can't believe the difference in my skin. If you compare it to drugstore skin care it is expensive, but if you compare it to Chanel, Shiseido, Murad, Dr. Brandt, etc., then it's not really that expensive. Personally my opinion is I should just save up enough money to get the Epidermx rather than spend $25 on a drugstore product that won't work as well. Kim, you'll be getting an order from me as soon as I can scrape up the cash! Thank you so much for sending me the samples, otherwise I never would have known about it.


----------



## Californian (Sep 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Indigo* Kim, 
I'm curious. I would love to try a product like this, after hearing all the raves. However, I've got Rosacea, and my skin is super sensitive. Bout the only thing I can use is my own castille soap with dead sea mud. I can't even use a washcloth on my face (I'm a splash and rinse gal) because it irritates my cheeks and I get those santa claus cheeks for a few days afterwards.



(Thank you mom for the genetics!) Do you know anything about this product and folks with Rosacea? Thanks!

Jenn

Kim will probably be getting my order too as soon as I am (#((@(@! employed. I refuse to spend the money that my husband worked hard for on expensive beauty products. It just doesn't seem right. I'd rather spend it on sushi and a movie!Thanks KIM, big time for the sample as well. You packaged it so nicely and took the time to send it on! I'll be writing a more thorough review on it after about a week - until I run out of my sample and get the final results.






cali


----------



## Californian (Sep 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* Thank you ladies ...I have to tell you ...being the avid "Arbonne" user (and not just because I'm a consultant ..although that helps ...I thought they were IT! I don't even remember how I was turned onto Epidermx ...but god that feeling after the first use! I became OCD over touching my face, thought for sure someone would notice the fact I couldn't keep my hands off! 
I so TOTALLY understand cash flow too ..trust me and Cali ...I understand not wanting to blow hard earned cash on beauty products ...sushi ..yeah ..oh yeah ..especially since we have maybe 1 place here that serves it ..and I haven't tried them yet (picky).

I'm gathering up funds to get more sample jars as we speak ...since I shell out the $$$ ..but I'm not complaining ..because I want everyone to know about this stuff!

Jenn ..from what I've been told by Amy (she's the owner of Epiderm) and what I've read at the testimonials page ...there have been others with Rosacea that LOVE it. I can send you a sample set also (bear with me though as my stock is running low and I'm awaiting an order so I can refill things and have enough for my sample kits).

Remember to those that have gotten samples ...only twice a week with the in depth dermabrasion ...too much and you'll have irritated areas ...like sunburn. With a regular size jar (2.1 oz) ..and that's quite a bit although it doesn't sound like it, you should be able to get a month out of it if you use it for both the microdermabrasion and exfoliation part (10 - 15 seconds of massage) ...I don't use the exfoliation part of it though ...I'll use other scrubs for the in betweens and use the Epidermx for that indepth-goo-getter.

It took Wendy a year for the results she got but there are results you'll see before that ..you'll see results everytime you use it. I do!

*Hey Naturally, when I do a write-up ... do you have any before and after photos with epidermx that you KNOW are genuine (no touch ups, etc)? Or can you direct me to a stie with REAL people who have posted there legit bef/after pics? I'm curious to see others' results and I'd like to post them in my write-up.**Tx,*

*Cali*


----------



## Californian (Sep 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* Cali,Wendy has hers on her site ...I have a link on mine to hers ...I can't put her actual photos on my own because of copyright issues. Like an idiot I didn't take any before photos when I got my first sample jar ...and I'd have to dig around for before pix that I have for any close up shots. Wendy's are real though ...and there is another person that has a site that has befores/afters.

If anyone has any and they'd like me to post them on my site ...let me know ..I'd LOVE to post them with comments ..working on figuring out how I can add a forum to the site ...right now just a guestbook.

Ok Thanks, Kim. Wendy's been banned from this site for spamming the board, so I'll keep looking.Adios for now!

Cali


----------



## Pauline (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Rowantree, Did you try the Loreal MicroDermabrasion? I currently use a microderm cloth twice a week and Gale Hayman microderm which is micro-pulverised Itailian marble dust. Its a gentle but effective exfoliating treatment.


----------



## rowantree (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Candy, No, I haven't tried it yet. I'm still trying to decide between L'Oreal &amp; Neutrogena, although I'm leaning more towards L'Oreal.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Rowantree,

I have been using the Neutrogena daily renewal facial wash and moisturiser and toner off and on the last year or so and i think they are both really affective.


----------



## rowantree (Oct 20, 2004)

I just love makeuptalk.com! How on earth did you know I have been looking for a new facial cleanser, Candy?!! I'm going to have to try the Neutrogena daily renewal facial wash. I've tried Olay &amp; just about everyone else &amp; just don't feel any of them get my skin clean. I liked L'Oreal's Pure Zone facial wash but I had bought the one with the scrub beads in it, which you can't use around the eyes. That product is a little too harsh overall. Cetaphil doesn't get makeup off, although I still buy it for my daughter because her skin is so sensitive &amp; she's only 8, it's not like she's got makeup to take off, LOL.

I just read in Allure that they voted the facial peel as a "breakthrough product"...there hasn't been anything said about the L'Oreal microdermabrasion at all in the magazines I've read.

Thanks so much for letting me know about the Neutrogena cleanser!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Rowantree,

I totally love MuT too!



The only thing i would say about the Neutrogena is it will be a little to strong for the eye area. I am wondering what skin type you have?


----------



## rowantree (Oct 20, 2004)

Well it's oily but sometimes my cheeks/sides of face get dry. So I guess you'd say combo. When I was younger I always believed that when I got older, my face wouldn't be oily any longer. HAH!



Now I have an oily nose &amp; chin, drier cheeks &amp; wrinkled undereyes. So it's been quite a fight, but at least there's a new product launching at least once a month to help me fight it!


----------



## HarleyMom (Oct 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Well it's oily but sometimes my cheeks/sides of face get dry. So I guess you'd say combo. When I was younger I always believed that when I got older, my face wouldn't be oily any longer. HAH!



Now I have an oily nose &amp; chin, drier cheeks &amp; wrinkled undereyes. So it's been quite a fight, but at least there's a new product launching at least once a month to help me fight it! *((((((((Rowan)))))))) Hey girl, LOL I used to think the same thing about not having oily skin when I got older, did that ever turn out to be false. My oily problem areas are my forehead, nose and chin, of course it's worse in the summer. I've been using the TruBlend foundation by Covergirl for a while now and it seems to help with oil control, I also use Almay Luxury Finish translucent loose powder. Did you decide on the Peel or Microdermabrasion? I started using the Neutragena Advanced Solutions facial peel and I like it a lot. Little bit of a stinging sensation at first but it's not too bad, I'm happy with the results. You are younger than I am so you could probably get away with something a little gentler. Wish I could send you a little bit out of my jar so you could try it before buying it, I think it's around $20 for a 1.7oz jar.*


----------



## rowantree (Oct 21, 2004)

Hiya! I just read in Allure that the reader's choice for foundation is Cover Girl's TruBlend! I've been using Revlon's Colorstay Natural, which I really like except if you don't wash it off at night, it's breakout city. I decided on the peel, although I haven't gone to get it because $ has been so tight. We just moved into a house which I have dubbed "the money pit". I am going to go get RoC's age defining? moisturizer today, it's supposed to do all these wonderful miracle things to your face. I'm depressed so maybe I'll get the peel at the same time.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Rowantree,

I was thinking that Neutrogena daily facial renewal wash might be a little to harsh for your skin,as its not to be used around the eye area.

Mabe Roc might be the formula for you. Perhaps you could email the skincare company's and ask them for a free sample to see if it agree's with your skin. I hope you find the right product, i know how frustrating it can be.The only other range i could recomend is Oil of Olay (formery Oil of Ulay).

Hope you'e feeling better today



xXx


----------



## rowantree (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks, Candy. I feel better today. I bought Dove's cleansing wash yesterday. I've only used it once &amp; it's ok, it did the job, it's a little thick though. I bought the RoC's age defining moisturizer and I've used that twice and so far I am really impressed with it. It is very light, soaks into your skin very quickly &amp; is completely non-greasy. And maybe it was just me, but I swore my skin looked better this am than it did last night. So we'll see! Still want to try the facial peel....


----------



## Pauline (Oct 24, 2004)

That's great Rownatree!



and im gald you are feeling better today





What facial peel was it you wanted to try? There are different kinds i think, There are the ones you just put a mask on a nd peel of or is the the more expensive one's like the Green Peel that has acid in it that only a Dr can do.

There is also the Gycholic acid stuff too.


----------



## rowantree (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Candy,

I want to try the Neutrogena facial peel, although if there's something out there on the market that is around the same price range but stronger...I need all the help I can get!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 24, 2004)

Would you believe that I actually tried Elmer's glue once? lol But ya know what... It actually worked pretty well! Spread on... peel off... (It also satisfies that childhood obsession of putting glue on your fingers only to peel away!) lol


----------



## rowantree (Oct 25, 2004)

LOL! Hmm, my childhood obsession was rubber cement!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Rowantree,

I was just wondering how you are getting on with the ROC. My friend in her 40's uses Roc and another in her 50's (honestly) and i have been hearing good reports about it. There is a programme here called 'Beautification' which features Ruby and Millie (they are both make up artisits)

and they has a group of women fo all different ages testing Rocs protient lift. It was tested along with Dr Perricone's product and another make (i cant remember the name) anyway Roc was the most prefered product and worked better than Dr Perricone's face firmer which is priced at Â£110/$110.

I have a nasty spot on my jawline at the moment



(i have very hormonal skin) but i have been applying t'tree oil on it. Have you any suggestions for me? Hope all is well.

Candyx


----------



## rowantree (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Candy!

I'm liking the RoC so far. It's the age defying lotion. I have noticed the pores on my nose seem a little smaller, I don't notice as many blackheads, and some of my brown spots look a little lighter. Now it does seem to make my undereye area a little puffy in the morning, which my Olay Total Effects did not do, but I want to stick with the RoC and give it a few more weeks before not applying it to the undereye area &amp; going back to the Olay for that. All in all, I think the RoC is a good product so far but I still want the Neutrogena facial peel. LOL let's face it, I want it ALL.

As for those awful hormonal spots, I get those too from time to time. Mostly when I don't wash my makeup off at night



I use Oxy to zap them, do the stores by you carry that? It's really cheap ($5.00) and works super great. All in all, prevention is the best thing. I also use St. Ives facial scrub, the medicated one with salycic (horrible spelling there) acid. I recommend that over Neutrogena's Blackhead Busting Scrub. In my opinion, Neutrogena's scrub should be scrubbed.

Good luck to you &amp; hope you're having a great day!

Kelly


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 2, 2004)

I love ROC too. I use the ROC Actif Pur Night treatment and it does wonders. I wake up with a perfectly even skin tone in the morning. It also seems to calm any breakouts that I might have got during the day and definitely hasn't made me breakout. I'm on my 2nd tube.


----------



## rowantree (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know about the Actif Pur Night treatment, I'm going to have to check that out. I finally bought the Neutrogena facial peel, mostly because Harleymom said she had good results with it. I used it yesterday morning &amp; followed directions. I didn't see or feel any difference in my skin. So last night before bed I used it again and even left it on longer (by accident). This morning my skin feels a little softer and smoother but that's about it. I don't see a difference. I know it's a low concentration so results may take longer. It's unfair of me, but I can't help comparing it with Epidermix and wishing I would have taken that $22 and saved it towards buying the Epidermix instead. On the up side, I am still loving the RoC, what a great product!


----------



## HarleyMom (Nov 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* Thanks for letting me know about the Actif Pur Night treatment, I'm going to have to check that out. I finally bought the Neutrogena facial peel, mostly because Harleymom said she had good results with it. I used it yesterday morning &amp; followed directions. I didn't see or feel any difference in my skin. So last night before bed I used it again and even left it on longer (by accident). This morning my skin feels a little softer and smoother but that's about it. I don't see a difference. I know it's a low concentration so results may take longer. It's unfair of me, but I can't help comparing it with Epidermix and wishing I would have taken that $22 and saved it towards buying the Epidermix instead. On the up side, I am still loving the RoC, what a great product! *Hey Rowan, sorry you aren't getting better results with the Neutrogena, the first time I used it it made my skin feel quite a bit smoother and left me with a nice glow. I'm still using it twice a week and getting OK results, but it seems like after a while it kind of loses its strength. I am also using the ROC deep wrinkle lotion twice a day too so maybe it's the combination of the 2 together, my skin does look better. Sorry again, I still need to try the Epidermix, sounds like it really does a good job.*


----------



## rowantree (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not saying this to be negative, but I think a jar of Epidermix wouldn't last me a month. Only because you see results immediately and the smooth, slick feeling of your skin is so incredibly addictive. I'm a stay at home mom, we just bought a house 2 months ago, so I can't justify spending that much $ on myself right now. I've been trying to sell this antique stove that the previous owners left...it's possible I have a buyer &amp; if that deal goes through, I am definitely setting aside some Epidermix money for me! I just love the way it makes my skin look and feel!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to MakeupTalk jayjay!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I dunno - dermatologists that I've talked to still tell me that using your fingers or a machine that spins to apply a cream w/ crystals will cause microscopic tears on your skin... you could get some pretty bad reactions - because you are pulling these hard minerals against your skin unevenly. A doctor reccomended the one I use... so I seem to feel a bit safer with that. My skin is very wierd, combination dry/oily, prone to breakouts, and when I used one by hand, i ended up with red spots for days - the dr. said that I was cutting my skin by dragging the crystals - ouch! But I only use the one I have about once a week - seems to work better for me that way.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 6, 2004)

the machine that comes w/ the stuff I use doesn't spin... it vibrates... and you barely touch it to your skin - it's only to vibrate the crystals against it. i'm sure any kind of dermabrasion will work - but you just have to be careful that you dont' do damage to your skin in the process... and usually the damage that you can do w/ dermabrasion is usually invisible to the eye - at first anyway. My kit is for acne prone skin - so it also comes with a decongestive cleanser, toner and salicylic acid treatment gel for breakouts... the microdermabrasion cream has : corundum crystals, water, safflower seed oil, wheat germ oil, chamomile flower extract, coneflower extract, golden seal extract, etc... and it has really helped my skin a lot. - It's very smooth, breakout free - and has taken away a lot of a small scar I have by my nose (little smaller than the size of a pencil eraser) from a freckle/mole that was frozen off when I was a newborn (apparently I was born w/ long nails &amp; cut myself - and it bled uncontrolably, so they had to remove it) But I've had great results.


----------



## rowantree (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm sorry Epidermx didn't work for you. I haven't ordered it yet due to the price, however, I received samples from Naturally that allowed me to use the product four times. The "peeling" while using the product was my skin, not the product. I did see results after the first use and continued to see results every time I used it. Each time, I used Epidermx at night, before bed. In the morning, I would use my regular face scrub and my skin still felt slick and smooth three days after using the product. I don't distribute this product, but I believe in it 100%. It worked for me. I have no problem with the distributors posting on the various boards here, especially not this post (which I began) since it is related to my original post. Not to mention that is how I was offered the free samples, which I am grateful for. Like you said, these boards are honest assessments of the products we use. Epidermx worked for some of us and for some of us it didn't, just like any other product out there.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* I'm sorry Epidermx didn't work for you. I haven't ordered it yet due to the price, however, I received samples from Naturally that allowed me to use the product four times. The "peeling" while using the product was my skin, not the product. I did see results after the first use and continued to see results every time I used it. Each time, I used Epidermx at night, before bed. In the morning, I would use my regular face scrub and my skin still felt slick and smooth three days after using the product. I don't distribute this product, but I believe in it 100%. It worked for me. I have no problem with the distributors posting on the various boards here, especially not this post (which I began) since it is related to my original post. Not to mention that is how I was offered the free samples, which I am grateful for. Like you said, these boards are honest assessments of the products we use. Epidermx worked for some of us and for some of us it didn't, just like any other product out there. Yup! some people like apples, and some like oranges... If one thing worked for everyone - then we wouldn't have a reason to try out so many new goodies!I personally like Dermanew, but only because it's the best that I've tried so far, and was reccomended by a Dermatologist &amp; an esthetician ... but then again.. it might not be the best for everyone - it's all trial and error until you find what you like best!


----------



## HarleyMom (Nov 16, 2004)

*I just received the Epidermx sample, thanks again Naturally I can't wait to try it tonight.*


----------



## Laura (Nov 19, 2004)

Firstly, i just wanna say HI to Jetta &amp; welcome to MakeUpTalk. Look forward to chatting with you.

Now Naturally, i've a question for you.. Is the epidermix or L'Oreal Microdermabrasian suitable for a 21yr old's combo skin? I use exfoliator's but lately i've noticed my skin is very dull looking &amp; i wanna do something about it! Saw a post on the L'Oreal Microdermabrasion on another site &amp; thought of trying it out but i don't know if it's too extreme to use on my skin.. What would you think??

And Kitty, You always amaze me girlie! You know so much about everything beauty related


----------



## Laura (Nov 19, 2004)

Cool, i think i might buy the L'Oreal one so &amp; start using it before Xmas.. Don't think epidermix is on sale in Ireland! Thanks


----------

